
5 Things I’ve learned working with a women-dominated engineering team - mharroun
https://www.fastcompany.com/90304317/a-male-ctos-lessons-on-working-with-female-majority-team
======
PhilWright
Not exactly an unbiased report. The person responsible for hiring and running
the team says she did a great job! Maybe if the gender mix had been reversed
then it would have worked just as well because she is a great manager? If the
take away is supposed to be that you should hire a majority of people as
females, well that does not scale. If only 1 in 10 developers are female then
building a 70% female team is not possible for everyone to do.

------
towaway1138
"THE WOMEN SOFTWARE ENGINEERS ON MY TEAM HOLD THEMSELVES TO EXTREMELY HIGH
STANDARDS"

That does sound awesome (shouting notwithstanding). I've noticed that this
doesn't happen with teams of men.

